
Who's building Linux in 2017? The Linux Foundation released its latest report - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/article/whos-building-linux-in-2017/
======
ifhd
> The Linux Foundation reports that Linux runs 90 percent of the public cloud
> workload, 82 percent of the world's smartphones, 62 percent of the embedded
> market, oh and a mere 99 percent of the supercomputer market

anyone ever worry about monoculture in these areas?

~~~
earenndil
Freebsd is starting to rise for servers, although not for phones or desktop.

~~~
ifhd
yeah, but I'm referring to unix as much as anything else.

